# Swordfish Bill and Other Materials



## Yellow River Woodturning (May 11, 2021)

I came across some swordfish bills for sale online and was wondering if anyone had ever made a pen out of one. I saw an old post from 2015 on the subject, but no pictures were included. Has anyone ever turned a pen from it with any success? It seems like a strong and thick enough material for the job. 

Also, I am a big fan of turning antler and horn blanks, but I want to experiment with other natural materials such as bone and ivory (warthog ivory, I can't afford any other kind). Does anyone have any personal favorite materials similar to these? I'm also open to using fossilized materials, but I'm not sure how different they are from normal bones (in terms of hardness and equipment needed, such as carbide cutters).


----------

